# Well rockport sucked...



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

so.. Fowl habits and I decided we should take the drive up to rockport for the uwn
ice bash. LONG story short, between 10 of us we only landed 1 fish and only had MAYBE 3 bites between all of us. I was in charge of the VXR flasher most of the day and i think I only saw 2 or 3 good solid fish swim through. We did get to chat with catch22 and grandpaD for a few minutes.. Other than that we haven't run into anybody else yet. We've been here since about 830 and it is now 1230.. Hope we leave soon, it's started to
blow a little.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the fish'n something about out'ns and get'n the fish to cooperate...however at least the weather appears to be fairly decent...except for the wind that's picking up...but hey folks we're out and I hope enjoying and learning from seasoned folks who ice fish. We're look'n forward to the 30 Jan outing at PV. Just need mother nature to be nice...and of course the fish to cooperate would be a HUGE PLUS.

Thanks Gee... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have to agree with gee I was up there at 6 30 and ended up moving around 5 times got one bite and broke my chair and ripped the backside of my pants out oh yea a great day I'm hitting deer creek on my way home to make up for it


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, I wouldn't say it sucked but the catching was slow. Conditions conditions conditons. There was a ton of traffic on the ice and the perch were not in the area I was fishing either (from 10' to 35'). The trout were willing to play every so often but the bite was way lite and if you were not watching you lost your chance.

The good side of the day was GREAT weather, CLEAN air, and lots of fun folks to chat with.

I would say great day regardless.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

I agree with all of you the fishing sucked for me not even a hit. Huntnbum did ok truemule lost a nice one at the hole and brl1 lost a rod and reel. But on the upside we were out of the funky air the weather was great and the company could not have been better. So to sum it up it was a fantastic day on the ice. Thanks for the party grandpaD and thanks to hutnbum,brl1 and truemule I will go fishing with you guys anytime.
str8


----------



## mrdanner (Sep 21, 2009)

I have to agree with that sentiment, and I could not fine you fine folks.  I guess I miss the posting on the location of the UWN gathering I was to the north of boat ramp, pertty close to a real foul mouth group with some guy nick name tolet lid. :x I see if I can fine you all at PV on the 30th.  Hay grandpa D don't feel bad, it is called fishing and not catching after all.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got out late, about 10 am. Fished the inlet, then Twin Coves. Didn't get to the boat ramp until 2 pm. Caught 3 rainbows all day. Used mealworms.

That's the most people I have ever seen on Rockport and I was the only guy with WY license plates.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It was nice to see everyone that came up to Rockport.
I was hoping to see a few more folks that wanted some ice fishing pointers but I did get to help several groups of non members.
I even left some of them with a window sticker and told them about the forum.
I hope they join up.

I agree that Rockport was over-run with anglers. I don't blame anyone for wanting to be there yesterday. It was the best day, weather wise, that I have had this ice season.

The Trout were spaced out and it was about half an hour between passes of schools.
When they did come through, they would bite but it was a very light bite and you had to be ready.
I had a double on twice, but could only keep one on each time.
I was showing someone how the fish finder works, when one of my poles started bending.
I picked it up and had a fish on for a second or two before it spit the hook. As I was lowering the jig back down, the other pole had a bite and I missed it.
That was how the whole day was.

A big Thank You to everyone that made it up to the Rock.
I hope to see a lot of you again at Pineview on the 30th.
Grandpa D.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

It was great to finally meet some of the UWN crew. I didn't ever see a flash on my Vex. No sniff, no joy at all. I can't even remember the last time I was skunked like that, without even a bite. Goldenrod and myself moved frequently. Man I have got to get the auger blades sharpened or replaced. I am getting to old for that many holes, even with a power auger it beat me up. Goldenrod and I need to put on some inches so we can get on top of the auger.
Grandpa D, great to meet you. I want to hang closer with you at the PV party. At the Rock I figured I know this trout thing, but it was nothing like the Berry, where I am always pretty confident about locations. Goldenrod and I are talking about a Fish Lake trip sometime in February. More on that as we figure it out - if anyone is interested. We will probably go down and stay overnight somewhere and hit it at the crack of dawn.


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I was showing someone how the fish finder works, when one of my poles started bending.
> I picked it up and had a fish on for a second or two before it spit the hook. As I was lowering the jig back down, the other pole had a bite and I missed it.


 That was me Grandpa D thanks for all the advice you gave me I will put it to use on future trips out. It was nice meeting you. 
We got one fish to the hole and lost it,missed maybe 5 bites but still had a good sunny time on the ice. Better than being in the valley with the smog.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

The fishing was slow but the company was good and the weather was great. This is the first real outing for me since August and surgery. It did some great things for my growing cabin fever. Thanks to BRL1 for drilling me a couple of holes. Strshtr and huntnbum it was great to meet you and hang out. I would fish with you again anytime. Next time I'm gonna have to try the crawfish jelly it seemd to be the majic touch. 

IT was great to meet you all, maybe I can make it to PV on the 30th and have some more fun. Well see how schedules work out.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow sounds like a low turnout and poor fishing sorry to hear that. I ended up getting the skunk job myself I just had to drive an extra 2 hours to get mine :mrgreen: One of these years I will make it to one out!


----------



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry we missed you guys we stopped at Crandall Campground and went out about 60 yards from the bank and got a couple. It was late afternoon though when we got on, and stayed til dusk.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I thought it was a great day. The weather and the company couldn't have been better. It was good to meet the ones I haven't met before.

I hope the ones that saw it, enjoyed the entertainment portion of the day.   

Let's do it agian, too bad I can't make it to the Pineview party.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

well fellers, i wasnt there fishing, but on my way back from a long and relaxing 4 day weekend at the cabin, i passed by rockport and saw all the people having fun. what stood out was one young feller who was packing up and leaving with his auger, gear and dog. be fore leaving, he stamped out the following message in the snow that was clearly visible as we cruised down the highway: THIS SUCKS

so, i assume the title of this report is pretty accurate.


----------



## Ice_Princess (Jan 19, 2010)

Rockport wasn't to bad on Sunday there were 2 of us and we managed 6 trout one at 18 inches the rest were 13 to 14 it took some time though we got there at 7 am and left at 2 pm. I am really new here and not sure how to put a pic up so I can show the fish.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Ice_Princess said:


> Rockport wasn't to bad on Sunday there were 2 of us and we managed 6 trout one at 18 inches the rest were 13 to 14 it took some time though we got there at 7 am and left at 2 pm. I am really new here and not sure how to put a pic up so I can show the fish.


Ice-Princess,
Welcome to the Forum.
I hope that you like it here.
As you see, there are a lot of hunting and fishing topics discussed here.
Great people loaded with usefull information.
Make yourself at home and have fun.
I hope to see you in the spring at the Youth Fishing Club.
Grandpa D.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

It wasn't all that bad, well the fishing did suck, but it was fun to meet a couple other members... Grandpa D gave me some real good tips too, pretty sure he talked me into a fish finder.


----------



## Ice_Princess (Jan 19, 2010)

Ice-Princess,
Welcome to the Forum.
I hope that you like it here.
As you see, there are a lot of hunting and fishing topics discussed here.
Great people loaded with usefull information.
Make yourself at home and have fun.
I hope to see you in the spring at the Youth Fishing Club.
Grandpa D.[/quote]

Thank you Grandpa D.
and you will for sure see me at the spring Youth Fishing Club

thanks for the help to as soon as i figure it out i will have the pic of the trout posted so you know the big one was mine LOL it was awesome!!!!


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Kingfisher said:


> well fellers, i wasnt there fishing, but on my way back from a long and relaxing 4 day weekend at the cabin, i passed by rockport and saw all the people having fun. what stood out was one young feller who was packing up and leaving with his auger, gear and dog. be fore leaving, he stamped out the following message in the snow that was clearly visible as we cruised down the highway: THIS SUCKS
> 
> so, i assume the title of this report is pretty accurate.


 HAHA -/|\- -/|\- I have seen that each time I go fish there and just have to laugh. I have done really well there this year. Yesterday and the day before were a little slow but I still didnt get skunked.


----------



## onehun (Sep 23, 2009)

One of my only bad ice days this year was out there a big ol 0


----------

